# Hi, I'm New Here....



## Varo (15/1/15)

Hi All,

My name in Varoen, I am currently twisping and enjoy it. I have got blue berry and Lemon Chello flavors, so far so good.

Joined here to learn more about vaping and the different hardware and mods. 

Great forum BTW, lots of useful info. I didn't know the vaping community is this big.

Regards,
Varo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (15/1/15)

Varo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name in Varoen, I am currently twisping and enjoy it. I have got blue berry and Lemon Chello flavors, so far so good.
> 
> ...


Most welcome to the forum. We are just the tip of the iceberg, but we are the cream of the crop. How long have you been vaping? Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (15/1/15)

Happy Vaping Bro


----------



## Silver (15/1/15)

Varo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name in Varoen, I am currently twisping and enjoy it. I have got blue berry and Lemon Chello flavors, so far so good.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Varo 
I am pretty sure you will find lots of things on this forum that will interest you regarding vaping 
And yes, the vaping community is already quite big - and it is growing fast.

Enjoy your stay here and let us know how it's going.
All the best

PS - when you get a chance, please upload a cool avatar image for yourself. Just click your name in the top right (using a normal browser) and then select "Avatar". A photo 300 by 300 pixels works best for the avatar image.
Also, where in South Africa are you from? Please update it in your "Personal Details" A city is fine. 
- same thing - click on your name in top right then "Personal Details"


----------



## ET (15/1/15)

welcome dude. all the best on your vaping journey


----------



## Ms.Vape (15/1/15)

Hello Varo

I also joined today. We can learn together


----------



## abdul (15/1/15)

welcome to you guys, you will enjoy your stay here. your wallets wont though
@Ms.Vape please do as suggested to @Varo, Pic of self and location

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ms.Vape (15/1/15)

I have a pic on my profile. Not sure why is not showing


----------



## Ms.Vape (15/1/15)

Any ideas what i am song wrong? My pic shows on my profile


----------



## BigGuy (15/1/15)

Varo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name in Varoen, I am currently twisping and enjoy it. I have got blue berry and Lemon Chello flavors, so far so good.
> 
> ...





Ms.Vape said:


> Hello Varo
> 
> I also joined today. We can learn together



Welcome go wild ask as many questions as you want you will find a wealth of knowledge here. All the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ms.Vape (15/1/15)

Thanks BigGuy


----------



## BigGuy (15/1/15)

@Ms.Vape your welcome, so what you using at the moment.


----------



## Ms.Vape (15/1/15)

Nautilus mini on a vission spinner 2. A massive step up from my first devise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Varo (15/1/15)

Thanks guys. Will change the avatar when I get to the computer..

I currently have a twisp clearo, device only . Are there any tips for twisp users?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier (15/1/15)

Hi my name is reijnier started on a new year resolution using twisp have kangertech emow lying here but the twisp is out performing kangertech any ideas why


----------



## Ms.Vape (15/1/15)

I used the twisp without any hassels for about 8 months. I kept burning my coil so my only advise would be keep dipping your coil


----------



## reijnier (15/1/15)

Ok thanks


----------



## Ms.Vape (15/1/15)

Im sure the pro's will give you some awesome advise reijnier!


----------



## Marzuq (15/1/15)

Welcome @Varo
This is an awesome community. Loads of information already available here and a stack of friendly fellas more than willing to help of required. I'm sure u will enjoy your stay here


----------



## BigGuy (15/1/15)

reijnier said:


> Hi my name is reijnier started on a new year resolution using twisp have kangertech emow lying here but the twisp is out performing kangertech any ideas why


@reijnier Strange about the EMOW when you say it is not performing against the TWISP. is it a vapour production issue or a flavor issue.


----------



## reijnier (15/1/15)

BigGuy said:


> @reijnier Strange about the EMOW when you say it is not performing against the TWISP. is it a vapour production issue or a flavor issue.


Vapour


----------



## BigGuy (15/1/15)

@reijnier What Juice you using (PG/VG) % and what voltage is the EMOW on and do you have the airflow control open.


----------



## Ms.Vape (15/1/15)

Im a total newb myself but what battery are you using with the tank?


----------



## reijnier (15/1/15)

Ms.Vape said:


> Im a total newb myself but what battery are you using with the tank?


Its kangertech stock liqua juice two breather holes and its at 4.8 volts


----------



## BigGuy (15/1/15)

@reijnier if memory serves me correctly Liqua is a high PG based liquid (old and blonde so forgive me if i am wrong) find a higher VG based liquid from any of the vendors on the forum and start off on a 12mg juice and open the holes all the way on the EMOW and things should be totally different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ms.Vape (15/1/15)

reijnier said:


> Its kangertech stock liqua juice two breather holes and its at 4.8 volts


Wow... sounds like it should give a great vape. Thought maybe your battery wasnt suitable  cluel3ss


----------



## reijnier (15/1/15)

Th


BigGuy said:


> @reijnier if memory serves me correctly Liqua is a high PG based liquid (old and blonde so forgive me if i am wrong) find a higher VG based liquid from any of the vendors on the forum and start off on a 12mg juice and open the holes all the way on the EMOW and things should be totally different.


Thanks will have to find a supplier for vg


----------



## BigGuy (15/1/15)

@reijnier does not have to be full VG but get a 50/50 juice or a 60vg/40pg juice and you will notice large difference in vapour production


----------



## reijnier (15/1/15)

T


BigGuy said:


> @reijnier does not have to be full VG but get a 50/50 juice or a 60vg/40pg juice and you will notice large difference in vapour production


thanks


----------



## BigGuy (15/1/15)

No problem hope it helps. You should also look at RTA type tanks that could fir your battery.

while vaping my E-pipe


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

Welcome guys. hope you enjoy your stay on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ms.Vape (15/1/15)

Whats a rta?


----------



## BigGuy (15/1/15)

Its a tank tbat takes a rebuild able coil

while vaping my E-pipe


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

This should help 

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/15)

is the kanger emow battery not going to be a bit weak to fire up an RTA? the battery is similar to a spinner but its 1300mah. i dont think its going to push out enough wattage.


----------



## Ms.Vape (15/1/15)

Arthster said:


> This should help
> 
> ​



Yup, that's quite the education! 
Not on that journey yet... not sure I will ever get there.

Def feel less dumb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

Ms.Vape said:


> Yup, that's quite the education!
> Not on that journey yet... not sure I will ever get there.
> 
> Def feel less dumb



2 months ago I felt exactly like that. I had an Itaste svd with a Kanger protank 3 mini


This is now...


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/15)

that is an impressive collection !

what your daily vape ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

At the moment I am using the Istick and the MVP. The Istick has the mini Nautilus and the MVP the Kanger. But I will soon be replacing the kanger and the Nautilus with Kayfun 3.1 on a permanent basis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/15)

my istick died today 

but it was replaced with the clouper mini ! will wait for the istick 50W to launch and will get that

using the eleaf alpha tank (very similar to the kayfun 3.1 and the lemo)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

Yip the RTA's are very much the same thing. I had easy access to the Kayfun's and just decided to stick to them. They are clones though. I am hoping one day I will be big enough to get my and on the real thing.


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/15)

im looking for the short kayfun, something a bit smaller to fit on the clouper for going out


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> im looking for the short kayfun, something a bit smaller to fit on the clouper for going out



This works with the Kayfun 3.1

http://vapeking.co.za/kayfun-m-tank-full-kit.html

I don't know if that is the reduction kit though


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/15)

http://vapeking.co.za/kayfun-nano-m-tank-full-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> http://vapeking.co.za/kayfun-nano-m-tank-full-kit.html



Thats the one


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/15)

lol, i think we hijacked this thread enough now.


----------



## Ollie (16/1/15)

Sup @Varo 

Good to see you on the forum bro, and welcome!

Happy vaping!


----------



## Rafique (16/1/15)

Welcome, I bought the emow as one of my first kits. My friend bought the twist and I do agree for some reason his smoke is way more dense or thicker dont know why


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/15)

the twisp coils i have tested on my mod are around 1.5ohms and the EMOW coils around 1.8-2ohms. 

that could be part of the cause


----------



## reijnier (16/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> the twisp coils i have tested on my mod are around 1.5ohms and the EMOW coils around 1.8-2ohms.
> 
> that could be part of the cause


On the coil stands 1.5 ohms so it should be closer


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (16/1/15)

Hey Varo, welcome, you have stumbled upon the most awesome community on the face of gods green earth. Here you will learn, learn to love and appreciate every little thing that happens in the SA vaping community. This is where its at. Everyone here is extremely helpfull and tollerant to noobs, we all were one at some point. The beauty is there is always someone who knows something about something, and still we all learn something new and wonderful every single day. 

Welcome buddy and godspeed on your vaping journey

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gripen (18/1/15)

halo @Varo welcome to the best vaping forum.you will find help from anyone and everyone.and you will also learn allot about new products on the market and allot about setting them up the right way


----------

